# Dog walking in the grocery store without a leash



## debbie in seattle (Oct 3, 2017)

Sunday I was at the grocery store and almost ran over a dog with my shopping cart.   It was a mini daschound walking along side it’s owner with no leash.   Now, I’ve been understanding concerning comfort pets, but come on, no leash?   So little you really can’t see it until you’re almost on top of it and it’s under your cart wheels.   
Let’s use some common sense folks.   
P.S.    it was adorable.   Long hair that was a light brown and white and so, so tiny.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2017)

Only Dogs for the Blind or dogs for a specific disability..like a hearing dog, or a stroke assist dog...  are allowed in our stores but they must be on a leash ... all other dogs must be left outside, unless they are small enough to be kept in a shopping trolley or some kind of  enclosed basket or container


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2017)

Same rules here Hollydolly. Guide dogs are actually wearing their harness when they are on duty.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 3, 2017)

Some dog owners are great.  Some are not.  That's it in a nutshell. You will meet them all over the place.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 3, 2017)

My dogs were always on a leash in strange areas. We have a fenced in yard which is the only place we allowed them to run. Dogs aren't allowed in stores around here. I wonder what the owner would have said had you injured the little dog with your cart. I bet they would have gotten pretty nasty. People say they love their pets but some have no concern for their safety.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 3, 2017)

While on our cruise to Alaska there was a group of folks who were blind and had their German Shepherd guide dogs with them.
It was obvious the dogs were having a hard time with the masses of people around them.     There was also an elderly gentleman who had his little companion dog in a carrier he took everywhere, dining room, lido (buffet),our safety drill.........
On the top deck of the ship was a patch of grass for the dogs to do their business.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm sure the store didn't "allow" this - probably wasn't seen because the dog was so small.

Our rules here re:dogs in stores, etc. are the same as in UK and Australia. USA _does_ have laws and rules about dogs and many other things.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 3, 2017)

I always see small dogs on leashes in Macy's and Nordstrom's here in California and they're not guide dogs or comfort dogs.  I think they're really just not allowed in food stores here.  True that the ones Ive seen were all small breeds.

California is a very dog friendly state.  If you walk around downtown Carmel almost every store has a water bowl in front of their store for dogs.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/barkp...ere-you-can-shop-with-your-pup_b_6109922.html

We do have leash laws and for the most part I see them being followed and obeyed.  I seldom see a dog that's not on a leash and usually it's because the dog got out somehow and is lost.


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2017)

Here in England, last year I had my puppy (a Shipoo) in an appropriate dog sling across my chest, but after just a few minutes was asked to leave a Tesco store.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 3, 2017)

What I like about Petsmart is that it's not only _allowed_, it's _expected_.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2017)

I've only seen them on leashes in stores, or little ones in the shopping cart.  Never took my dog into any stores other than Petsmart or other pet supply stores, and not too often at all.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> I'm sure the store didn't "allow" this - probably wasn't seen because the dog was so small.
> 
> Our rules here re:dogs in stores, etc. are the same as in UK and Australia. USA _does_ have laws and rules about dogs and many other things.



This guy lives somewhere in Asia, I think.

Dog walking through a store on its hind legs. Every time I see this video, it kind of creeps me out.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 4, 2017)

But if the store sold toys, you might encounter this:


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 4, 2017)

Petsmart is a 'pet store' not a food store!
Unless a service dog, dogs are not allowed in our grocery stores.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> But if the store sold toys, you might encounter this:



 I like that one!


----------

